# What was No.1 on the day you were born?



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)

Here

Here's mine

USA--Game Of Love - Wayne Fontana & The Mindbenders

UK---Ticket To Ride - The Beatles


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2006)

USA - Jacob's Ladder by Huey Lewis and the News

UK - Everything I Own by Boy George

lawl


----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 16, 2006)

USA - You???re So Vain - Carly Simon


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)

fufu said:


> USA - Jacob's Ladder by Huey Lewis and the News
> 
> UK - Everything I Own by* Boy George*
> 
> lawl


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)

NeilPearson said:


> USA - You???re So Vain - Carly Simon


I feel so old, I remember that song like yesterday.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 16, 2006)

USA- Love Hangover - Diana Ross.

UK - Combine Harvester(Brand new Key) - The Wurzels.


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2006)

'the fuck are the Wurzels?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 16, 2006)

USA - Crazy Little Thing Called Love - Queen
UK - Atomic - Blondie


----------



## maniclion (Nov 16, 2006)

USA - Some Stupid song - by Andy Gibb 
UK - Another Stupid song - by Diana Ross


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)

maniclion said:


> USA - Some Stupid song - by Andy Gibb
> UK - Another Stupid song - by Diana Ross


What is it?

Diana Ross--I'm coming out?


----------



## largepkg (Nov 16, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> USA - *Crazy Little Thing Called Love *- Queen
> UK - Atomic - Blondie



The Chipmunks version was better.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> What is it?
> 
> Diana Ross--I'm coming out?


Nope sadly that was made  in 1980 and I was born 1977, it was a song I never heard before Love something or other...average post disco garbage


----------



## maniclion (Nov 16, 2006)

US - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15wvZuwPyLs
UK - Song was too retarded to have a video made for it...gotta love those Britons....


----------



## Jarhed (Nov 16, 2006)

USA & UK: I???m A Believer -The Monkees

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1n7uHNnhSM

Damn, I'm old!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2006)

US - Lean On Me - Bill Withers
UK - Puppy Love - Donny Osmond


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)

maniclion said:


> US - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15wvZuwPyLs
> UK - Song was too retarded to have a video made for it...gotta love those Britons....


Thats a pretty song there.
_For so long..._


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 16, 2006)

us - Who Can It Be Now ? - Men At Work

uk - Pass The Dutchie - Musical Youth


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 16, 2006)

U.S. The Happening - The Supremes

U.K. Puppet On A String - Sandie Shaw


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 16, 2006)

Physical - Olivia Newton John  (US)

Don't you want me -  The human league  (UK)


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 16, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Physical - Olivia Newton John (US)
> 
> Don't you want me - The human league (UK)


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> us - Who Can It Be Now ? - Men At Work
> 
> uk - *Pass The Dutchie* - Musical Youth


No wonder.........


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


>


I like that smilie.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> No wonder.........




No...Im not a stoner...just a re-re....


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 16, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> U.S. The Happening - The Supremes
> 
> U.K. Puppet On A String - Sandie Shaw





hahaha....here ya go:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qjxd-yGCio


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Here
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> ...




Damn!    You're Old!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Damn! You're Old!


I know.


----------



## Mista (Nov 16, 2006)

The Way It Is - Bruce Hornsby & The Range (US & UK)


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 16, 2006)

How Can You Mend A Broken Heart - Bee Gee???s


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 16, 2006)

bulletproof1 said:


> How Can You Mend A Broken Heart - Bee Gee???s




Here ya go:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6_Z3UMGRRk


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> No wonder.........


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2006)

Surrender - Elvis Presley


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 17, 2006)

Lets get physical, physical.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> 'the fuck are the Wurzels?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGpi8_o4Fck

LOL, this was actually a number one hit. HAHAHA


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGpi8_o4Fck
> 
> LOL, this was actually a number one hit. HAHAHA


Wow, I am speechless. 

Did you get the right year?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2006)

yep 1976
 June 14th.

HAHAHA


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

That song sounds like it came from the movie Deliverance.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2006)

US = Mr Blue - The Fleetwoods 
UK = Information is not available 

That sux ... I'm so old the data isn't in the books.


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 17, 2006)

kbm8795 said:


> hahaha....here ya go:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qjxd-yGCio


Damn... I wasn't sure if they even had TV back then


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 17, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> US = Mr Blue - The Fleetwoods
> UK = Information is not available
> 
> That sux ... I'm so old the data isn't in the books.



Yeah. . .me too. Well, except the one song "Cara Mia" - but the dude doesn't have even a you tube link. . .but there is a remake by Jay and The Americans:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sFy5_kmEi4

They said at the web site if they don't have your songs, use the ones from when you turned 18. . .

That would be:  School's Out  Alice Cooper - US

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obulFwuHTHA

   and the pukeable Alone Again (Naturally) - Gilbert O'Sullivan UK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCZGqcMZ6Jw


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 17, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Damn... I wasn't sure if they even had TV back then



I think that might have been the year all three networks finally went to color production broadcasting.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> That sux ... I'm so old the data isn't in the books.



That's not true, I am certain the cavemen banged on rocks with sticks.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 17, 2006)

kbm8795 said:


> They said at the web site if they don't have your songs, use the ones from when you turned 18. . .


1995 year I turned 18, 

UK - Boom, Boom, Boom - Outhere Bros. this song is horrible way OOOO let me here you say WAY O, Way OOOOO

US - Waterfalls - TLC

I just can't win


----------



## fufu (Nov 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGpi8_o4Fck
> 
> LOL, this was actually a number one hit. HAHAHA



   

That's fucking funny.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> US = Mr Blue - The Fleetwoods
> UK = Information is not available
> 
> That sux ... I'm so old the data isn't in the books.




I feel a lot better.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> That's not true, I am certain the cavemen banged on rocks with sticks.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> That's fucking funny.


This is funnier...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5H1NKuZPBcg


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> That's not true, I am certain the cavemen banged on rocks with sticks.


Hey some of them cave girls were sexy ...


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Nov 17, 2006)

US-
The Way You Make Me Feel - Michael Jackson

Super!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

FEB 2:

USA - When I'm With You - Sheriff (never heard it?)

UK - Something's Gotten Hold of my Heart - Marc Almond And Gene Pitney (this one either)


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 17, 2006)

in the uk it was 
suicide is painless- also known as the M*A*S*H theme song.


----------

